# autorun.inf



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Getting a little deep. I know we have all seen the CDROM folder in our root, and our phone when connected sometimes shows up as a CDROM when connected to a windows pc. also we know that the browser on our PC opens and vzw media. And we know that removable media can not autorun on windows 7(only allows autoplay) 
So my question is as followed...
does any one know how our Droids lunches the the default browser on our PCs to vzw webpage when we connect to pc? furthmore can anyone figure out how to get an autorun.inf to run from our phone when connected to pc.
Ive tried putting the autorun.inf in the folder labeled CDROM in the root directory, on the root, on the root of internal sd card, and root of external sdcard without any success.
Open to ideas


----------



## hdtechk (Sep 23, 2011)

You can keep it from running vzw buy right clicking notification on pc desk top.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

hdtechk said:


> You can keep it from running vzw buy right clicking notification on pc desk top.


I'm not concerned about it running, I want to know how it does it. find the file and have my way with it


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Guess no body knows...hmm


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Guess no body knows...hmm


flood of new posts pushed alot of stuff beyond where I normally look in the app. bump.


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

Interesting post I would like to know too! & what do you plan on changing in the file? Make it go to your webpage?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Since nobody knows, i guess il put this out there...
This is what i was wanting to do... and yes i know it boarders on an ethical grey line.
I wrote up a few .bat and .vbs, and long story short, once the device (a bricked phone ie razor, or any other new phone that the fxz files have not yet been release/leaked) is connected to a pc to have a fxz restore preformed in a vza store once the phone is conneced( as a cdrom) the autorun.inf will launch a stealth vbs and search,then copy all .fxz and or .tar with the key words, such as razor( or the code name), to a folder,(if it doesnt exsist it will create said folder) and presto, now u have a restored phone...and a little surize to leak to the world.

But now that i have outded what my thoughts were, I WILL NOT BE DOING THIS. So dont ask me for ideas, files, or tell me that im breaking any rules/laws/ or anything ethical/moral codes.

These were just thoughts to help out the dev community,


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Since nobody knows, i guess il put this out there...
> This is what i was wanting to do... and yes i know it boarders on an ethical grey line.
> I wrote up a few .bat and .vbs, and long story short, once the device (a bricked phone ie razor, or any other new phone that the fxz files have not yet been release/leaked) is connected to a pc to have a fxz restore preformed in a vza store once the phone is conneced( as a cdrom) the autorun.inf will launch a stealth vbs and search,then copy all .fxz and or .tar with the key words, such as razor( or the code name), to a folder,(if it doesnt exsist it will create said folder) and presto, now u have a restored phone...and a little surize to leak to the world.
> 
> ...


That's all you wanted? A little corporate espionage? just put your scripts on a thumb drive and label it anime. Somebody'll stick it in their machine. Prob the GM.

J/k figured I'd stick my neck out for teh funniez.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> That's all you wanted? A little corporate espionage? just put your scripts on a thumb drive and label it anime. Somebody'll stick it in their machine. Prob the GM.
> 
> J/k figured I'd stick my neck out for teh funniez.


Lol! Anime...
The problem with that is getting it back, doing it on the phone would be perfect. And that way I would not have to"hope" someone clicks it.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Lol! Anime...
> The problem with that is getting it back, doing it on the phone would be perfect. And that way I would not have to"hope" someone clicks it.


Oh, yeah, getting it back. I'd do poorly at a life of crime, lol


----------

